
US Tech Selloff Worsens - cm2187
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-06-11/asia-shares-set-to-open-mixed-after-u-s-tech-rout-markets-wrap
======
hotsumner
Time to move to REITs

~~~
fishit
This. Try Public storage (PSA)

